# Rodanthe pier



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Hoping to be staying in that area late spring this year, is this pier open, I thought I saw people on it this past fall from the surfchex cameras, but not many like there used to be, thanks all,...pop.


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

The pier will be open, but sure of the date. Call Hatteras Jacks, they can tell you. Jimmy works there as well as at the pier. He’s one of the best rod builders in the country, by the way.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Rougesun said:


> The pier will be open, but sure of the date. Call Hatteras Jacks, they can tell you. Jimmy works there as well as at the pier. He’s one of the best rod builders in the country, by the way.


Thanks, it's probably been 25 yrs. or more since I was in Hatteras Jacks, will be stopping in this year. It's also been that long since I was on the pier, met the red head fellow that day, asked him about the red drum bite, he didn't have much to say, another words, leave me alone, I got it, so I did. Then a hell of a storm came through, everyone but me left the pier, wind darn near blew me off, had to hold onto all my stuff plus the rail, didn't catch anything, that was the worst part.


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

Haha. Sorry about that red-headed guy, he can be a jerk. I thought he worked on one of the Northern OBX piers, maybe Janette’s? I‘ve had a couple of run-ins with a pier guy matching his description. Maybe there is more than one? Those pier authorities can often have a bad disposition, anywhere from Kitty Hawk to Avon. Glad you rode the storm out. That area in Rodanthe is the worst place on the island for storms. When you stop in Hatteras Jacks, ask Ryan or Jim how many times they had to chase their furniture. I hope you have better luck on your next trip. That pier is a better than most people know. Good luck.


----------



## Stoneda70 (Dec 18, 2020)

Caught a bunch of puppies off Rodanthe last fall in sep, was there fer a wk.. fb page says they plan to open 1 apr


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks men, looking forward to it!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

25 years ago outsiders were not welcome on Rodanthe Pier unless they brought three of the following items. 

1. Good looking woman with bathing suit
2. Ice cold Beer
3. 420
4. Snacks
5. Ice cold Beer
6. Spot or Sea Mullet Heads
7. Good looking woman with rain gear
8. Ice
9. Pleasant attitude and giving personality
10. 420 in joint form

These days with the exception of the 420 which does not seem to be as prevalent on piers as back in the day perhaps all one needs is two of the above items and in a pinch one could get by with item number 9.

Drum were scarce back then before and right after the Big Drum Moratorium. When you could keep the Big Drum they got slid underneath the benches on the end and no one told the pier house workers any thing about any Drum activity. The Twins would get annoyed but the Twins had fresh Tuna.

No cell phones, no Facebook, no Instagram, unless you were on the Secret Drum Hotline you did not get the information. Especially if you were from either North of Bonner Bridge or South of Rodanthe. If you did not walk out on the pier and walk out to the end, you were not going to get information out of the Rodanthe Crew.

These days pictures of a bite are on Facebook before the fish gets tagged and dropped back into the drink.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

There is a Pier Boss on every Pier. Some of the best Pier Bosses are dead now. I think I may have been a Pier Boss but my memory has faded, especially the parts where I was being selfish and self-centered. At the time I was only concerned with what happened on the last twenty feet of an OBX Pier and did not spend much time on either the rest of the pier or the even land the pier jutted out from. But as Pier Boss I was the guy who everyone came to with folks that who had hooks in their hand or body and wanted the hooks out. I always gave them the option of going to Nags Head or I could take the hook out. Every single on of them Parents included all asked me to remove the hooks. You take some 100 pound line and make a loop, you have the Parent of the person with the hook press as hard as they can on the shank of the hook. 

I then would look them in the eye and ask them if they were really pushing hard, if they nodded that hook was flying out before they could finish answering.


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

Haha. Great posts Garbo. Those rules should still be enforced. The Twins always seem to have fresh belly. I guess it helps to own a Paul Mann custom. I‘m sure that boat is even better now that it has been re-outfitted.
I’ve pulled a few hooks out of kids, too, even one with a Got-cha in his scalp on Sandbridge Pier. He was left there all day by himself while his moma went to work. Not sure that happens as much anymore, but we always looked after the youngens.
I am pretty sure we have crossed paths in the past. Here’s to fishing with you again.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

poppop1 said:


> Thanks, it's probably been 25 yrs. or more since I was in Hatteras Jacks, will be stopping in this year. It's also been that long since I was on the pier, met the red head fellow that day, asked him about the red drum bite, he didn't have much to say, another words, leave me alone, I got it, so I did. Then a hell of a storm came through, everyone but me left the pier, wind darn near blew me off, had to hold onto all my stuff plus the rail, didn't catch anything, that was the worst part.


The pier is a lot shorter then back in mid 80's. Still catches a lot of fish. The Redheaded fella is a great guy, a little hard to get talking. He has a birthday a week from this Friday, the big 65. Good luck Pop, hope you and family are doing good.
Maybe Garbo can get you on some of those big drum.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

don brinson said:


> The pier is a lot shorter then back in mid 80's. Still catches a lot of fish. The Redheaded fella is a great guy, a little hard to get talking. He has a birthday a week from this Friday, the big 65. Good luck Pop, hope you and family are doing good.
> Maybe Garbo can get you on some of those big drum.


Good to hear from you Don, I'm not really a talker either and being on his turf I fully understand. We are still above ground, thanks for asking. We were at North Topsail in late Oct. of 20', my oldest son had his boat and he took me for a ride down your way on the intercoastal and past Topsail Inlet, the fishing was terrible, storms causing such riptides, thought of you when down that way. Hope you and family are well and all settled in your new home, one of these days we will finally meet? God bless Don,...pop.


----------

